# Express pay fee increased to 85 cents



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

That's crookery from the banks.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> That's crookery from the banks.


Quit feeding them. 
Do weekly auto pay. That $100 a week you earn can sit awhile.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Quit feeding them.
> Do weekly auto pay. That $100 a week you earn can sit awhile.


I make $200 a day and I cash out once or twice a day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> I cash out once or twice a day.


Why? Do you have to pay your electric bill every hour?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why? Do you have to pay your electric bill every hour?


No but for something else I do


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> No but for something else I do


Are you sitting in front of the gay bars again?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

*



Express pay fee increased to 85 cents

Click to expand...

*Sorry paxes! I'm hanging up the keys! The $4.00 I used to pay for instant transfers every year is now gonna be $6.80 next year! Where the hell am I gonna find another $2.80⁉


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> No but for something else I do


Cocaine…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Cocaine…


Yes please.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*PROBLEM: Express Pay fee increased to 85 cents*

*SOLUTION: Keep money in the bank and don't use Express Pay.

RESOLVED*✅


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> That's crookery from the banks.
> 
> View attachment 684498


Don't tell me you're one of the jabronis who drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas endlessly.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> Don't tell me you're one of the jabronis who drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas endlessly.
> 
> View attachment 684571


I make gas while I drive…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Don't tell me you're one of the jabronis who drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas to drive to make money to cash out so you can buy gas endlessly.
> 
> View attachment 684571


I sometimes I fill up gas twice a day and sometimes once a day. Usually I can make $200+ with one tank fill. But it all depends on the demand. I fill up for $25 . I cash out fast to send most of the money to ny car loan and other loans so I can de-debt myself


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> *PROBLEM: Express Pay fee increased to 85 cents*
> 
> *SOLUTION: Keep money in the bank and don't use Express Pay.
> 
> RESOLVED*✅


Lyft wants to badly get us to cashout to its debit card because Lyft makes more interest money if money still remains with Lyft


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Antares said:


> Lyft wants to badly get us to cashout to its debit card because Lyft makes more interest money if money still remains with Lyft


Good thing you're not a finance guy.

On $1,000,000 dollars, the short term interest on holding money an average of 3.5 days to payout day Lyft may earn approx up to $7,000. If an average express pay payout is $50 than they would make approx (over 7 days) $119,000 on that same million in fees. I think we see where they make their money!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Be careful holding a balance, there may come a day you can't cash out your balance, and that's the last days uber will be around.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Be careful holding a balance, there may come a day you can't cash out your balance, and that's the last days uber will be around.


I would gladly pay a few hundred dollars to be able to piss on Uber or Lyft's grave.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Be careful holding a balance, there may come a day you can't cash out your balance, and that's the last days uber will be around.


What exactly happens if either Lyft or Uber decides to take their shingle down and close the shutters on a Sunday night at 11:59 and 59 seconds p.m.?

How many millions of dollars are they going to keep in their pocket because of that? And what recourse does the drivers actually have for recovering that week's money?

But really the most interesting part is a lot of people don't have any kind of savings put away for a rainy day. So they live paycheck to paycheck. So now come Monday morning when one or both of these close at any given time, what are these people going to do for a paycheck that is rather substantial and probably instrumental in the next week of them even existing on this planet?

Not sure how Lyfts card works because I don't have one, but for Uber the completed fare automatically goes to the pro card and you can use it almost instantly after it hits. Then at the end of the day I cash it out to my bank with absolutely no fees now. Granted it may take a couple days to hit my bank, but I went from 50 cents a day charge for pulling my money out at the end of the day, to using my card all day long and then transferring the cash to my bank account at the end of the day for free.

I just don't trust either of these companies to deposit my paycheck once a week without a chance of losing it even if it's just one time.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> I would gladly pay a few hundred dollars to be able to piss on Uber or Lyft's grave.


That's it ??? I'm dropping a big old deuce...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I would gladly pay a few hundred dollars to be able to piss on Uber or Lyft's grave.


Drivers cars are depreciating crazy fast. For every 500 miles i put on the car I only make around $400ish. Drivers who financed new cars noticed they already have near 100k miles in a year of full-time driving. I think Lyft and Uber purposely do this upfront stuff to keep drivers accepting more people and on the road longer. It's tiring. Uber Lyft better prepare for crap cars or high mileage ones to be on their platform more often. Traditional taxes were beat up and had 300k miles. No way can Uber and Lyft Cars remain squeaky new and high mileage lol. 
Uber and Lyft know this too. I've been seeing cars with uber and lyft emblems with damage and ugly exteriors. Muwahahahaha it has begun.

I have to keep putting $50 into my car loan daily just to keep up with depreciation of the car and prevent upside down loan.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> I have to keep putting $50 into my car loan daily just to keep up with depreciation of the car and prevent upside down loan.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> For every 500 miles i put on the car I only make around $400ish.


Why?
If you're pulling 500 miles you should be making no less than $500.

So you're saying you're only making $.80 a mile on average?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why?
> If you're pulling 500 miles you should be making no less than $500.
> 
> So you're saying you're only making $.80 a mile on average?


This upfront stuff is spontaneous and last few days has been slow. Some weeks can be higher than other weeks


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 684598


I have 19% interest rate to make it worse


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> This upfront stuff is spontaneous and last few days has been slow. Some weeks can be higher than other weeks


Take The Upfront pricing out of this and let's not talk money. Let's talk about your strategy and how to acquire that money.

Three things you have to understand in this business, 

Where
When
Where not to be

Now that your schedule is kind of freed up a little bit, are you actually optimizing the times that you should be out there instead of the time that you want to be out there?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Take The Upfront pricing out of this and let's not talk money. Let's talk about your strategy and how to acquire that money.
> 
> Three things you have to understand in this business,
> 
> ...


I'm not an early bird. I wake up 11am and do Lyft into 2am but drunks are a risk and I got dashcam for it and they vomit too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Take The Upfront pricing out of this and let's not talk money. Let's talk about your strategy and how to acquire that money.
> 
> Three things you have to understand in this business,
> 
> ...


Exactly correct the where when and where not to be and where to be is something that a newbie takes time to learn and maybe never will learn, I'm usually in my car sometimes at 2:00 a.m. sometimes at 3:00 a.m. on weekdays I work Inland Empire there are places in the Inland Empire you definitely want to be at 3:00 a.m. and places you definitely don't want to be at 3:00 a.m. but it depends on the market that you are in some other person's Market maybe 4:00 a.m. it may be 5 a.m. you notice that on this site a lot of people talk about the $1 per mile rule they Hammer that home, but there's really no talk about the techniques of actually working and making money why because that is something you need to learn on your own and it's not that difficult, for instance the bonuses come up on Lyft the surge come up on Uber there are ways to work those if you're working the special event for example lots of people and high demand there's ways to work those bonuses and there's ways not to work those bonuses, I'm probably speaking too much right now, no one on this site is going to actually explain to you how to make money doing Uber and Lyft it's not that hard to figure out on your own,

Don't let the online hours fool you, I am not sitting in the car for that total 70 hours, I am within walking distance of the metrolink, I'm within walking distance of the dmv, I'm within walking distance of several shopping centers, and I'm within walking distance of downtown fontana, some of those hours are me sitting at home waiting for a decent trip,

My Uber and Lyft earnings last week working Inland Empire:


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Take The Upfront pricing out of this and let's not talk money. Let's talk about your strategy and how to acquire that money.
> 
> Three things you have to understand in this business,
> 
> ...


I avoid mostly North Minneapolis and some parts of Saint Paul. I also do youth stem cell stuff to reverse my aging and take myself years back so I can have sharp body and mind. I also uae lifetime fitness razers for hair cut. I use them to cut my own hair at Lifetime fitness showers.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Exactly correct the where when and where not to be and where to be is something that a newbie takes time to learn and maybe never will learn, I'm usually in my car sometimes at 2:00 a.m. sometimes at 3:00 a.m. on weekdays I work Inland Empire there are places in the Inland Empire you definitely want to be at 3:00 a.m. and places you definitely don't want to be at 3:00 a.m. but it depends on the market that you are in some other person's Market maybe 4:00 a.m. it may be 5 a.m. you notice that on this site a lot of people talk about the $1 per mile rule they Hammer that home, but there's really no talk about the techniques of actually working and making money why because that is something you need to learn on your own and it's not that difficult, for instance the bonuses come up on Lyft the surge come up on Uber there are ways to work those if you're working the special event for example lots of people and high demand there's ways to work those bonuses and there's ways not to work those bonuses, I'm probably speaking too much right now, no one on this site is going to actually explain to you how to make money doing Uber and Lyft it's not that hard to figure out on your own.


My routine. Please understand that this is my market and it may not be the same in your market. However there's nothing saying you can't adjust all or any of these times to make it work for you. The plain and simple there's times where you need to be working in times where you do not need to be working.

Mon to Fri
4am to 10am
2pm to 6pm
9pm to 12pm
These are pretty much set work times people go to and from work every single day of the week. You have people going to work and people going home to work at the same time that's why some of these blocks are 6 or 4 hours long.

No I know your Airport's 24/7 so that one's going to be a tough one I can't really tell you how to address that. However periodically all day long check see if there's a you don't have to be in and your pig pen numbers if you can. There's going to be a pattern when the surge will be high and the people will be low in the pigpen. Try to figure that out. Doesn't mean you have to be there, but you never know one night you're close and things work out go grab an airport run.

Any major event. You don't have to be in the mix of it. You can pick up plenty of surge on the outskirts and make good money. This is where something like uber pet comes along or if Lyft has that option I do not know, you grab the Surge and you relocate to a better place to get a surge on a ride. But you have one chance and one chance only with that surge.

Any kind of booster incentives your ass better be out there. Keep in mind sometimes your best rides are your 5 Mile and under rides because of the quick turnover and high dollar amount per mile. The longer rides are not as profitable when you're doing incentives like this. Even Uber tells you, you will not get paid a decent amount of long rides anymore. If you only have an hour to a quick boost, I have found in my market anyway I can make more money doing the short ones that I can doing long ones.

You have to know your market. Doing Targeted hours for higher mileage pay is better than being out there all day long im my market anyway.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Antares said:


> I avoid mostly North Minneapolis and some parts of Saint Paul. I also do youth stem cell stuff to reverse my aging and take myself years back so I can have sharp body and mind. I also uae lifetime fitness razers for hair cut. I use them to cut my own hair at Lifetime fitness showers.


Ozzy, it's time to grow up man. We got people here trying to help you and the only thing you want to do is talk about stem cells and other things not pertaining to rideshare.

Honestly there's a time and place for all that but not right now when you've got people that are in this business with experience trying to help you. Keep all that crap to your mega thread. If you want to know why you're losing money or not making enough money based on what you're doing in this business, have enough respect for the other people around you, who are talk about business and at least be honestly sincere about learning and understanding the business itself.

I just don't see the effort being worth if you're going to keep bringing all this up when clearly it's not helping you and throwing it into the face of people who are trying to help you.

Im out.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> My routine. Please understand that this is my market and it may not be the same in your market. However there's nothing saying you can't adjust all or any of these times to make it work for you. The plain and simple there's times where you need to be working in times where you do not need to be working.
> 
> Mon to Fri
> 4am to 10am
> ...


I don't do airport pickups. I only do dropoffs at airport. Today is a good day ao far. Usually Thursdays to Saturdays are good for me. By 1am tonight I should be at even more dough $$$$


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> My routine. Please understand that this is my market and it may not be the same in your market. However there's nothing saying you can't adjust all or any of these times to make it work for you. The plain and simple there's times where you need to be working in times where you do not need to be working.
> 
> Mon to Fri
> 4am to 10am
> ...


See now you're giving out the secrets of the bonuses and the surges, but it's all good most Uber and Lyft drivers ain't reading this site anyway, but yeah I learned about the bonus surge short trip thing just by watching the other drivers, for days I kept wondering why when I go to an event I see drivers sitting in a parking lot rejecting ping after ping after ping after ping, then one day it finally hit me like a ton of bricks, they're taking the short bonuses and a short surge rides rinse and repeat rinse and repeat rinse and repeat then when it finally starts to all slow down and the bonuses are going to get low or go away pretty soon then you take a long trip if it's worth it.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> See now you're giving out the secrets of the bonuses and the surges, but it's all good most Uber and Lyft drivers ain't reading this site anyway, but yeah I learned about the bonus surge short trip thing just by watching the other drivers, for days I kept wondering why when I go to an event I see drivers sitting in a parking lot rejecting ping after ping after ping after ping, then one day it finally hit me like a ton of bricks, they're taking the short bonuses and a short surge rides rinse and repeat rinse and repeat rinse and repeat then when it finally starts to all slow down and the bonuses are going to get low or go away pretty soon then you take a long trip if it's worth it.


Lyft and Uber will catch up to this behaviour if it's affecting acceptance of pax pings. Trust me everything drivers do the rideshare company business analysts and others are always right behind and adjust it to prevent drivers taking advantage of it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> See now you're giving out the secrets of the bonuses and the surges, but it's all good most Uber and Lyft drivers ain't reading this site anyway, but yeah I learned about the bonus surge short trip thing just by watching the other drivers, for days I kept wondering why when I go to an event I see drivers sitting in a parking lot rejecting ping after ping after ping after ping, then one day it finally hit me like a ton of bricks, they're taking the short bonuses and a short surge rides rinse and repeat rinse and repeat rinse and repeat then when it finally starts to all slow down and the bonuses are going to get low or go away pretty soon then you take a long trip if it's worth it.


And I feel kind of silly that it took me so long to figure this out, because I should have known this from my taxi days, for example working the Orange Show Raves in San Bernardino california, most taxi drivers did not take the long trips when people came to their car going on them why because there was more money taking people back up to the hospitality hotels for example or any of the hotels around the San Bernardino area, because we charged an extra fee for picking up on those events some of some drivers would charge $20 more some drivers would charge $50 more, and they paid it because they wanted to leave the event and get home or get to their hotels and motels.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Ozzy, it's time to grow up man. We got people here trying to help you and the only thing you want to do is talk about stem cells and other things not pertaining to rideshare.
> 
> Honestly there's a time and place for all that but not right now when you've got people that are in this business with experience trying to help you. Keep all that crap to your mega thread. If you want to know why you're losing money or not making enough money based on what you're doing in this business, have enough respect for the other people around you, who are talk about business and at least be honestly sincere about learning and understanding the business itself.
> 
> ...


Large forehead dude didn't ask for your help. I've been driving since 2015 with over 14k rides combined between rideshare companies. Also the antiaging stuff is relevant to rideshare as this wears and tears your body and tailbone


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Lyft and Uber will catch up to this behaviour if it's affecting acceptance of pax pings. Trust me everything drivers do the rideshare company business analysts and others are always right behind and adjust it to prevent drivers taking advantage of it.


If Uber and our Lyft wanted to do something about it they sure are taking their sweet time doing it, and I don't think they would really care, by using that technique we're actually clearing out the event faster, what do you think would happen if every driver did nothing but take all the long trips, people will still be waiting longer and longer to be picked up cuz it would have to wait for the drivers to come back.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> See now you're giving out the secrets of the bonuses and the surges, but it's all good most Uber and Lyft drivers ain't reading this site anyway, but yeah I learned about the bonus surge short trip thing just by watching the other drivers, for days I kept wondering why when I go to an event I see drivers sitting in a parking lot rejecting ping after ping after ping after ping, then one day it finally hit me like a ton of bricks, they're taking the short bonuses and a short surge rides rinse and repeat rinse and repeat rinse and repeat then when it finally starts to all slow down and the bonuses are going to get low or go away pretty soon then you take a long trip if it's worth it.


Correct.
Uber only gives us a select number of tools that we can use. We just got to learn how to use in conjunction with other tools to make what we need to be made.

I have suggested simple, very simple ways to make an extra three bucks a day and people laugh at me or try to explain it's not worth it, because it is only $3 or in one case it was 67 cents. But they don't see the 365 days of possibility.

When I wake up in the morning tomorrow I'll have $4 surges on my machine without even turn it on. I do this every day. Now I'm not going to tell you the rest of that story but there's times when I'll get double that amount in the morning when I wake up. That conversation is for a private message.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I have suggested simple, very simple ways to make an extra three bucks a day and people laugh at me or try to explain it's not worth it, because it is only $3 or in one case it was 67 cents. But they don't see the 365 days of possibility.


if a driver is doing rideshare 20+ days a month that's a tank of gas


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

At least we know Ozzy's full name and license plate number now.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Correct.
> Uber only gives us a select number of tools that we can use. We just got to learn how to use in conjunction with other tools to make what we need to be made.
> 
> I have suggested simple, very simple ways to make an extra three bucks a day and people laugh at me or try to explain it's not worth it, because it is only $3 or in one case it was 67 cents. But they don't see the 365 days of possibility.
> ...


Let's do PM so I can learn from you an extra $3 per day. That's an extra $1k a year. Boy you're efficient for sure. A lot of drivers bleed cash and waste opportunity. I even eat cheap to save money. My main cost is gas. I refill for $25 per day. That's $9k a year just in gas. Because I am making a lot of money often and I'm always seeing the pump. I do the 88 fuel and I shut off my engine as often as possible and try minimize any deadhead miles. I usually park nearby where I dropped off pax and wait for ping while engine is off. If I'm always driving a pax with minimal deadhead then the gas is well used.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Correct.
> Uber only gives us a select number of tools that we can use. We just got to learn how to use in conjunction with other tools to make what we need to be made.
> 
> I have suggested simple, very simple ways to make an extra three bucks a day and people laugh at me or try to explain it's not worth it, because it is only $3 or in one case it was 67 cents. But they don't see the 365 days of possibility.
> ...


Anyways i respect you and now understand you're very efficient at this. I wanna get efficient like you so I'm always happy to learn.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Drivers cars are depreciating crazy fast. For every 500 miles i put on the car I only make around $400ish. Drivers who financed new cars noticed they already have near 100k miles in a year of full-time driving. I think Lyft and Uber purposely do this upfront stuff to keep drivers accepting more people and on the road longer. It's tiring. Uber Lyft better prepare for crap cars or high mileage ones to be on their platform more often. Traditional taxes were beat up and had 300k miles. No way can Uber and Lyft Cars remain squeaky new and high mileage lol.
> Uber and Lyft know this too. I've been seeing cars with uber and lyft emblems with damage and ugly exteriors. Muwahahahaha it has begun.
> 
> I have to keep putting $50 into my car loan daily just to keep up with depreciation of the car and prevent upside down loan.


Question, are you paying additional monies toward the principal of the car loan are you just paying additional monthly payments in advance because if you're not putting it toward the principal you're doing it incorrectly.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Question, are you paying additional monies toward the principal of the car loan are you just paying additional monthly payments in advance because if you're not putting it toward the principal you're doing it incorrectly.


Picture it this way. $50 a day will have it all paid off in a year. By default they mandatory count the extra payment as principal because interest is calculated daily. Unless I ask them to apply it to future payment they won't. So every month the regular payment is still due regardless because the extra amount they get goes to principal. If I don't pay it off in a year I'm looking at repaying nearly double what the car sale price was. I got a crooked lender and I refinanced to Exeter that allows me to make as many no fee credit card payments. So paying daily lowers my overall interest payments because interest is calculated daily.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> By default they mandatory count the extra payment as principa


this is not default for all loans, some you need to tell them payment is for principal,
thats why i asked you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

are many that would send over payments every month thinking the overage is going to principal, good to hear you are not one of them.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

God I would not want to imagine what it would be like someone who has maybe a 60 month car loan, pays maybe double or nearly double every month to the finance company, only to get their final statement a few years later and realize all they did was pay all the payments and all the original interests owed and didn't actually save any money off the principal.

i pay an extra $100 to $200 every month to principal.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> What exactly happens if either Lyft or Uber decides to take their shingle down and close the shutters on a Sunday night at 11:59 and 59 seconds p.m.?
> 
> How many millions of dollars are they going to keep in their pocket because of that? And what recourse does the drivers actually have for recovering that week's money?
> 
> ...


Kenny from South Park 

I just now realized that's who you remind me of!

Same "speaking" dialect: Gibberish


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you're pulling 500 miles you should be making no less than $500.


It's Doctor Woodbutcher again, handing out more prescriptions.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Why?
> If you're pulling 500 miles you should be making no less than $500.
> 
> So you're saying you're only making $.80 a mile on average?


Every Market is not the same I don't know how you think any Market you drive in you're going to be able to do 500 miles and get $500, are you suggesting that when a good trip comes up if it doesn't equal exactly $1 per mile you're not supposed to take it, for example I was sitting at Ontario Airport tonight a trip came up going to Palm Springs 68 mi, it paid I think $61 was I supposed to not do it because it was going to be $1 per mile, the mileage that you do between trips how about the mileage that you do after drop off to get back to a key location that's going to give you pings for around the area how about the mileage to and from your house, how about the extra mileage you may drive if you see a big surge come up or big bonus come up and it's only a few miles away.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Every Market is not the same I don't know how you think any Market you drive in you're going to be able to do 500 miles and get $500, are you suggesting that when a good trip comes up if it doesn't equal exactly $1 per mile you're not supposed to take it, for example I was sitting at Ontario Airport tonight a trip came up going to Palm Springs 68 mi, it paid I think $61 was I supposed to not do it because it was going to be $1 per mile, the mileage that you do between trips how about the mileage that you do after drop off to get back to a key location that's going to give you pings for around the area how about the mileage to and from your house, how about the extra mileage you may drive if you see a big surge come up or big bonus come up and it's only a few miles away.


$61 for 68 is $.89

Once you drop pax, ever mile you drive lesson the per mile $ you just made. So even 10 miles is now $.76
20 miles $.69
So your next ping better be real close or your $.89 drops real fast.


Personally I wouldn't have took that ride in the first place. After looking at the map, it looks to me like you're leaving your hometown if you live in Ontario. So you're going to have to get back there eventually. What's the probability that you're going to catch a Palm Springs to Ontario?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> $61 for 68 is $.89
> 
> Once you drop pax, ever mile you drive lesson the per mile $ you just made. So even 10 miles is now $.76
> 20 miles $.69
> ...


You really don't know what the hell you're talking about and you don't understand different markets, you say the same freaking narratives over and over again, I am in the Inland Empire Market, I take somebody to Palm Springs at that time of night there are still plenty of trips in Palm springs, eventually one of them will be going west, in fact I got one going west going back to Morongo casino, and from Morongo Casino I got one going to Banning and from Banning I got one going to riverside, you need to stop talking cuz you don't know what the hell you're talking about I very rarely have to deadhead back to anywhere,

My home Market is the Inland Empire california, I can also work the surrounding markets which is orange county, Los angeles, and palm springs, I can work all four markets I can even drive someone to San Diego still work there, I thank God I don't drive in a crap Market where I have to deadhead back every time I get a good ride.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> You really don't know what the hell you're talking about and you don't understand different markets, you say the same freaking narratives over and over again, I am in the Inland Empire Market, I take somebody to Palm Springs at that time of night there are still plenty of trips in Palm springs, eventually one of them will be going west, in fact I got one going west going back to Morongo casino, and from Morongo Casino I got one going to Banning and from Banning I got one going to riverside, you need to stop talking cuz you don't know what the hell you're talking about I very rarely have to deadhead back to anywhere.


You are right I don't know your market. My reply was based on not having a chance to get back to Ontario without deadhead. But seeing how you do have a chance of getting back to Ontario from Palm Springs with a ride, does not apply to my example.

You never know, your next ride from Palm Springs to Ontario might be with a high surge that off sets that 89 cents that you just spent to get to Palm Springs.

Minimum estimated are the two keywords here people.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There ARE times when you can take a "lost leader" as suggested at $.89 a mile to get a $1.98 a mile ride. So that average would be $1.44 average. The next rides $.65 a mile so your average is $1.17

What part of minimum estimated is not clear?

I still want somebody to show me anywhere in my post that I said you cannot take anything less than $1 a mile.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you have work for Uber for more than one year, go to your Uber's partner.com pull down your tax information and divide your miles that Uber says you drove into the money that you made.

What is that number?

And if you know how many miles you drove for a year including deadhead while ubering you can go even further and see how much money per mile you made.

I'm going to go out and live here and say it's more than $1 a mile.

If you can prove me otherwise that I'm wrong about the $1 mark, post your earnings with screenshots with appropriate information edit out to protect your privacy and then we'll discuss it from there.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Let me start.

Last year i made
$93,552

Miles
59,982

$1.56 A mile.

Now these Uber miles are actually wrong. Because I run two accounts sometimes at the same time. So Google miles track me at 1.4 times around the world last year. Roughly 34,900 MI. So yeah I made more than a dollar 55 a mile. But unfortunately I don't have that email anymore so I can't verify that's the actual number. I guess I could go back the last 12 months because it only goes back 12 months on Google Maps and figure it out from there but it wouldn't be an accurate representation either. So let's just stick with the miles on Uber.

Did I also mention there's times when I run pets on both of my accounts for Uber, and do the taxi side of my business? Which means the miles are even less for Uber. Because I use the pet Service option to collect surge.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> It's Doctor Woodbutcher again, handing out more prescriptions.


Mr @Heisenburger , I'm not going to sit here and argue anymore with you about this topic. If you want to prove me wrong then do me a favor, go into last year's tax information from Uber off of Partners.uber.com. if it is a complete year January 1 through December 31st, so there's no discrepancy or anything that you can fight against, what was the amount of money that you made versus the miles at Uber said you traveled.

Please post that information here. You can even edit the information that does not need to be seen like anybody else would do in a normal situation. What exactly is your estimated payment that you receive per mile in the course of a year from Uber?

Let's not talk about cost prices of anything let's just talk about how much you made per mile from Uber last year.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Matter of fact I would like everybody on this site to do exactly what I asked Mr Heisenberg to do.

If it's a complete year with 365 day average, let's see how much money you actually made over the year per mile.

Mine goes back to 2018 and I'm more than happy to do it just to prove a point. Even though my first year was a 98 cents if I'm not mistaken a mile for the entire year.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Please post that information here.





W00dbutcher said:


> Matter of fact I would like *everybody on this site* to do exactly what I asked Mr Heisenberg to do.


Should this deluge of data dumping be shared here in the *Express pay fee increased to 85 cents* thread?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Should this deluge of data dumping be shared here in the *Express pay fee increased to 85 cents* thread?


My mistake it has absolutely no reason being here and it should not be here and I was wrong for asking to do that. But I am only human I do make mistakes so let me correct myself.










How much did Uber pay you last year per mile?


I'm asking people here on this site, to go back to their Uber tax information page on partners.uber.com, and figure out how much Uber paid you per mile last year based on their calculations. Ex: $16,000 ÷ 10,000 miles = $1.6 Let's see what an average Uber is paying everybody. You can post one...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In my market I can barely sustain $1.25 to $1.50 a mile while i'm charging customers $2.40 a mile.

Tuesday night wednesday morning I made $280.XX on 210 miles. That's $1.33 driven.

Bare in mind i'm getting like 4 times the uberX rates in my city so It's not out of the realm of impossible to be seeing less than 50c a mile on uber here.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You really don't know what the hell you're talking about and you don't understand different markets, you say the same freaking narratives over and over again, I am in the Inland Empire Market, I take somebody to Palm Springs at that time of night there are still plenty of trips in Palm springs, eventually one of them will be going west, in fact I got one going west going back to Morongo casino, and from Morongo Casino I got one going to Banning and from Banning I got one going to riverside, you need to stop talking cuz you don't know what the hell you're talking about I very rarely have to deadhead back to anywhere,
> 
> My home Market is the Inland Empire california, I can also work the surrounding markets which is orange county, Los angeles, and palm springs, I can work all four markets I can even drive someone to San Diego still work there, I thank God I don't drive in a crap Market where I have to deadhead back every time I get a good ride.












Going to test out your theory that I can get a ride back from here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 684746
> 
> 
> Going to test out your theory that I can get a ride back from here.


Well? How did the theory work out for you?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> View attachment 684746
> 
> 
> Going to test out your theory that I can get a ride back from here.


your locations is apples and oranges compared to palm springs and ontario, plus returning to riverside or san bernardino would have been ok with me also.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> your locations is apples and oranges compared to palm springs and ontario, plus returning to riverside or san bernardino would have been ok with me also.


This is one of the times that even though it's under $1 a mile, he's making that both ways. Not just one way with the hope you're getting paid to go back.

Going from Ontario to Palm springs was a maybe on a return trip. He already got paid to go back from where he started before he even started.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Also, if Mr Summerisles had to drop a deuce because dinner didn't quite agree with him halfway through that trip, and there was no place to go do your business cuz you're out in the middle of nowhere, this is where those two rolls of toilet paper that you took from your house and wrote off as a expenditure to your business comes into play, because now you used the toilet paper on the job to take a deuce.

If you had a half a cup of coffee from your house that you brought with you while you were drinking on the job, you can now legally claim that as an expenditure towards you business cuz you use that to rinse your hands off because it was Taco Bell which was all used to perform your duties of your job.


----------

